# زوجتى تسعدنى لقداسه البابا



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2010)

قال زوج سعيد :

زوجتي تسعدني

فهي تتسامح ولم تحاول أن تزعجني يوماً ، ولما كانت تعتز بشخصيتها
فأنها تتقبل شخصيتي بكل ما فيها ...

لذلك لا تشاكس ولا تعتب ولا تزعجني بأسئله مثل هذه :
لماذا لم تفعل هذا ؟
لما تريد أن تفعل هذا ؟
وهكذا من نوع تلك الأسئله ...

كما إنها لا تحاول أن تسيطر علي عملي وتسيرتي فيه
أو تختار لي أصدقائي

زوجتي لا تتجسس عليا ولا تحاول جري الي الكرم اذا كنت عزوفاً عنه...

لا تطلب مني تقريراً كل يوم عن المكان الذي كنت فيه ...
ولماذا ؟ ومتي ؟ ومع من ؟

لها أفضل أذان لسماعي ... وهي ليست ثرثاره ولا تفتح رسائلي
ولا تدس يدها في جيوبي وتأخذ ما فيها ...

كما أنها لا ترهقني بطلب المال

وأنا لست سجينها كما أنها أيضا ليست سجاني

أجد فيها الفهم والدفء والحنان والحب والتسامح والرضا

إني أحيا حياة سعيده معاها


*************************




عزيزتي الزوجه كوني لزوجك ...

ذكيه وحكيمه ، أنيقه ، كوني أم وزوجه ،
أخت وأبنه ، عاشقه وحبيبه وصديقه

كوني له كل الحياة


فالحياة الزوجيه مفتاح نجاحها في يديك أنتي


اتمني حياة زوجيه سعيده لكل المتزوجين​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2010)




----------



## روزي86 (23 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي ليك يا استاذي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2010)

> فالحياة الزوجيه مفتاح نجاحها في يديك أنتي
> 
> 
> اتمني حياة زوجيه سعيده لكل المتزوجين



موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي ليك يا استاذي
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*
شكــــــــــرا

للمــــرور

الرااائـــع

سلام الرب يســـــوع

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل 
ويهم كل زوجه
شكرا لك


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ويهم كل زوجه
> شكرا لك


*

أشكركم جدا

مرور جميل

الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*

أشكركم جدا

مرور جميل

الرب يبارككم


​*


----------

